# Sanguinor



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Okay, so while I'm mulling over what to paint next on WAAAAAGH Grins I've started painting the Sangiunor. I've had the mini since the day of release but just haven't got round to it, so finally, I'm attempting what I think is one of the best mini's in the GW range.

So, following the WD guide issue 364, anyone used it and found anything works better? Pics so far inc


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I find that NMM looks nice and shiny and cool in magazines, but in real life you have to catch it from just the right angle to make it look 'right' (This isn't just my failed attempts at NMM, the ones at Nottingham are just the same). Go with metallics, in my opinion.

Midnight


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Lol, I'm expecting the NMM to be a bit iffy if I'm honest. Seems to be going well so far, will hopefully be able to get some pics up of it tonight (imageshack wasn't working friday when I tried :-s). it's the final bits which I think I'll come acropper on, last time I tried to do white 'light reflections' it looked like someone had just painted white lines on it, and thus, looked dogshit.

fingers crossed! haha


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Midnight Sun, I have used that same issue to attempt to paint NMM but it just hasn't quite worked out for me. I am still attempting to get it right and I think that with NMM its practice that makes perfect. 

I will highly recommend the technique in the newest edition of WD. The way that the chap in there painted the gold armor for his High Elf heroes works beautifully! Looking forward to seeing some pics! Hope it works out better for you than the NMM has for me.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

This is as of last friday, a weekend drilling and parading, and the subsequent night out after left me a wreck of a man yesterday. Painting continues tomorrow.



































At the moment he's not looking quite as metallic as he should I don't think, just looks like decent highlights, but I'll see how it goes after this. Time will tell (and I think you'll both be right! haha  ).


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks like you are on the right track. I think it is the washes and stuff at the end of the process that makes the metallic quality really show through. Keep it up looking good so far!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Question... it says doing watered down dark flesh for the recesses, but, it simply makes it red...

Mr Sanguinor now has a pink hue...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Interesting...... Maybe throw some devlan wash ontop of the dark flesh? I don't remember putting dark flesh in the mix when I tried it.... mayhap I just skipped that step...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

The step reads, and I quoteth thus:

Step 6. Next, watered-down Dark Flesh was washed into the recesses. The effect is to subtly enrich (turn pink) the recessed areas. Darren added flat shading (what) above the highlights , creating artificial reflection.

I'd like to find the 'eavy metal chap or chapess who wrote this and kick him/her in the teeth. I've washed over it with the next wash instead, dark flesh and chaos black mix... penises.

Pics up shortly.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Grins1878 said:


> I'd like to find the 'eavy metal chap or chapess who wrote this and kick him/her in the teeth. I've washed over it with the next wash instead, dark flesh and chaos black mix... penises.
> 
> Pics up shortly.


Indeed..... Some of their painting articles are so poorly written. Looking forward to pics though!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Backpack didn't get fleshed thankfully...










Can you see the red? can you? can you :-| have to go over some of those bits now, shower of wankers the ones writing this guide... Still, the next was has actually covered a lot of it...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Acutally in the pics it looks pretty good and the red doesn't show except on a few spots that just look like a little cleanup is needed, and those I only noticed when I blew the picutre up really big. Looks like the second wash toned it down to where what it is supposed to look like. It looks liks shading to me.... maybe its looks different IRL.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Lol, you know what, the areas I uses the 'crap red wash' now look better than the rest, it seems to add something to it! haha I take it back 'eavy metal folk... (bah!)

So far, with bleached bone highlights:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great! Keep at it:good:!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Final one for today, possibly more tomorrow, but more than likely friday! Cheers for the comments dude, much appreciated 

Just started to do the fine white highlights when my body decided to go all shakey so I gave up, obviously time for me to refule nicotine and crash out ;-)


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Okay, here's the white reflections added and I'm pretty stoked with it. The only thing I'm worried about now is the sunburst yellow wash next. too heavy and it ruins my life, too light and it'll look wank...


















... Out of the frying pan...

The yellow has been done and has made it look pretty good, but with crappy artificial light its made the pics turn out pretty crap (my lightsource, a 20 quid ikea light with an energy saver) makes everything look more orangey anyway! haha). Just going to finish up instead and post when he's varnished.

If anyone cares... probably not ;-)


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

no, that looks pretty good there mate. i've always been scared of the NMM technique but you seem to be doing a pretty good job of it. keep it up.

glad to see the heavy metal guides actually work too 

Rev


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great mate.. The yellow wash worked really well and you can tell the difference even in the pics! keep up the good work!:good:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Batteries in the camera dying now (old camera needs 4xAA :-|) so I'll be trying to get some normal light pictures on the mrs' camera tomorrow, looks no where near as yellow in reality. Nearly done now though :-D


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

sweet,lovin it sofar 

+rep


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

You've pulled off that really well. NMM isn't easy to do. +rep


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, I was sceptical but you've pulled it off really well. Does it look good from other angles too?

Midnight


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautifully done. +rep


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Okay, here's where I got upto before a baltic trip to cumbria for five days holiday. I've returned having not properly smoked for five days, so these pics may well be blurred a bit, but you'll get the idea! ;-) Not to worry, I'll be leathered tomorrow and can post up pics sunday when I shouldn't be shaking as much 

First a pair of the front and back of him:


















(there was one from the top but it's blurred to death, I'll sort another out sunday or tomorrow avvo (dependant on painting/virgin mobile/life in general).

Backpack (the flat bit that is going to be pinned to his back is only painted and highlighted once, you won't see it so I'm sticking to a basic job for this bit  (although I'll always know it's there... much like some of the mould lines which I never remove! haha):


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks excellent Grins! I will be holding onto this thread to help me with my own NMM. The wings turned out really nice too. + rep.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, I'm not usually a NMM fan, but you pulled the gold off superbly.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

It's a painting night again! While the masses watch xfactor, I'm at my desk, brush in hand, hoping the talentless wankers all get the pox.

Anyhow. So far tonight:


























Just adding scribbles to the scrolls, then makind a start on the seals and gems, then it's just the sword to do! woop woop...

Oh, and the base, but I'll probably leave that until next weekend or something, am nay in the mood for basing today!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Scrolly bits done, red gems done, seals done. Just some bluey gems to go, and his sword... 

Soooo close, yet so far ;-)


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I'll level with you all, the sword guide is a piece of dogshit, typed up and wrapped in bollocks. iff you have the issue, go through it.

1:1:1 Regal Blue, SH Turquoise and Bleached Bone, gives you? SH Turquoise or there abouts... then the 'second highlight'? No where near light enough. Their golden NMM works a treat, the sword bit has ruined the model I think... currently trying to remedy it :-l


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Final one for the night. THat fucking sword nearly killed me :-| handle isn't done yet, just the blade...










It's a little lumpy like, it's had more layers than... I don't know, but it'll do for now, I may strip the sword and start it from scratch again though.

Thanks 'Eavy Metal team for your dogshit sword tutorial...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great..... except for the sword. But you know that already. Sorry the tutorial didn't work out for you. Everything else looks phenomenal though.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Okies, Last post of pics on this one unless there's anything anyone wants to look at in particular.

After the sword woes of last night (gah!!) I managed to leaf back through the WD's to issue 362 with some eldar typr fellow's sword and used the guide in there as it was FAR better! ALAS, it's still not perfect. I found that without constantly blending the shades together it looks too banded. I basically used a billion layers of watered down space wolf grey adding more and more skull white (and water) and kept highlighting in thin watery layers to tone down the banding. It worked well, when too much white went on with the water, just sucked the brush clean and wiped it away from the darker bands and it seemed to work well enough. 

As it happens I'm pretty chuffed with it, the only thing I've just remembered is the light reflections on the dark sword bits. One more pic tomorrow as everything is away.

During the course of the evening's painting, I suffered the cat walking across my palette. While picking up the cat and cleaning her, several things occured:
1, She got paint on my tankfest shirt
2, she clawed my throat
3, her head nearly came off in my hands (sheer willpower stopped me from skragging the little sod) while trying to unhook a claw from the skin on my neck
4, when i got back to the palette, all the paints and mixes had dried (AAAAARGH!!!)

Still, got there in the end. Here's the as good as finished result:


































Cheers.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The sword looks muuuuuuuccchhh better! A model you can be proud of sir! +rep


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> The sword looks muuuuuuuccchhh better! A model you can be proud of sir! +rep


Cheers pal  I think you're one of the few who's followed this from start to finish, much appreciated.

I'm shocked with over 1100 views and so few responses! Not even any taking the piss out of the first attempt at the sword! haha :-D Heresy, you disappoint me! ;-)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Grins1878 said:


> Cheers pal  I think you're one of the few who's followed this from start to finish, much appreciated.


No prob mate! It was a nice thread to follow. I will probably come back to review it again when I finally start my Sangiunor model



Grins1878 said:


> I'm shocked with over 1100 views and so few responses! Not even any taking the piss out of the first attempt at the sword! haha :-D Heresy, you disappoint me! ;-)


Well you did sort of throw out everything we would have said yourself! No sense in over doing it right! Anyway great model and I look forward to catching a glimpse of some more of your ork stuff.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Well you did sort of throw out everything we would have said yourself! No sense in over doing it right!



Haha, touche! I'm continuing the burnas when I get in tonight so more orks on the go soonish ;-)


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

I LOVE IT!!! Hopefully, I'll get there someday.


----------

